# Das Umlaute-Language-Unicode-Consolefont-Mysterium

## rebernd

Salü Zusammen

Um Umlaute tippen zu können habe ich in /etc/rc.profile KEYMAP="sg-latin1" eingetragen. Nun kann ich sowohl auf der Console wie auch in Gnome Umlaute schreiben (ausser in gnome-terminal ?!). 

Doch leider werden diese (sowohl auf der Console wie auch in Gnome) nicht angezeigt. Nautilus meldet ausserdem ???.txt (invalid Unicode).

Dieses Problem kann ich lösen indem ich in /etc/profile export LANG=de_CH@euro einfüge. 

Dann funktioniert alles einwandfrei (ausser gnome-terminal will immer noch keine Umlaute schreiben). Doch leider ist dann der ganze Gnome-Desktop auf Deutsch. Den möchte ich aber weiterhin in Englisch.

Ist das zuviel verlangt? Ich glaube nicht, ist doch bis jetzt alles unter Linux realisierbar gewesen :-)

Wenn also jemand von Euch etwas Licht in dieses Language-Setting-Unicode-Fonttype-Langcode ghetto bringen könnte wär das genial.

Ansonsten ist gentoo der Oberhammer! Kompliment an alle beteiligten. 

TIA bernd

PS: 

hier noch mal meine momentanen settings:

in /etc/rc.config:

KEYMAP="sg-latin1"

CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

# CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"   (ja, auskommentiert)

in /etc/profile:

# export LANG=de_CH@euro    (auch auskommentiert)

Links zu ähnlichen Themen:

Gentoo Forums:

Umlaute in der Konsole

Umlaute in der Console/bei Dateien

umlaute in xterm

Gentoo Docu:

Gentoo Linux Anleitung zur deutschen Lokalisierung

----------

## KiLLaCaT

gibts keine i18n pakete in gnome?

wenn ja, dann unmergen.

jax

----------

## fubar

mit export LANGUAGE="en_US" in /etc/profile ist gnome weiterhin englisch... ich weis aber nicht inwiefern sich das auf andere programme auswirkt...

----------

## rebernd

 *fubar wrote:*   

> mit export LANGUAGE="en_US" in /etc/profile ist gnome weiterhin englisch... ich weis aber nicht inwiefern sich das auf andere programme auswirkt...

 

Ja, das is es! Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.

(ausser in gnome-terminal, dieser scheint eine ganz harte nuss zu sein.)

Nochmals Danke und Gruss 

Bernd

Summary: 

Lokalisierung für Schweizer-Deutsche mit englischem Gnome :-)

/etc/rc.config => 

     KEYMAP="sg-latin1" 

     CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16" 

     # CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni" (ja, auskommentiert) 

/etc/profile =>

     export LANG="de_CH@euro"

     export LANGUAGE="en_US"

----------

## wildcart

Setzen von LANG="de_??@euro" hat bei mir leider einen ganz erheblichen Nebeneffekt, der nicht nur nervend ist, sondern das arbeiten auf der console um einiges erschwert.

Wenn ich ein 'ls -l' mache ist die Liste absolut _sinnlos_ sortiert. '+' Zeichen werden nicht beachtet, Groß/Kleinschreibung auch nicht. Es muß doch einen Weg geben, wie ich Umlaute darstellen kann, obwohl mein System auf en_?? gesetzt ist. Denn nur weil das System auf en_?? gesetzt ist, heißt es doch noch lange nicht, dass in Dateinamen keine Umlaute vorkommen dürfen...

Ausserdem setzt de_?? das System auf deutsch. Sprich ausgaben auf der Console werden in deutsch gemacht. Das Exportieren von LANGUAGE hilft an dieser Stelle auch nicht weiter. Da mein System (Netzwerk) auf Englisch sein muß, hilft mir dies nicht wirklich weiter...

-- Output von 'ls -l' --

ls -l

total 28

drwx------   2 wildcart users    6 Mai  4 22:58 +backups

drwx------   2 wildcart users 4096 Aug 21 02:03 bin

drwxr-x---   5 wildcart users   41 Jan  6  2004 Boardgames

drwx------   6 wildcart users   59 Okt 30  2003 cvs

drwx------   3 wildcart users   35 Mai  2 16:08 Desktop

drwx------  22 wildcart users 4096 Sep 26 00:01 Documents

drwxr-xr-x  48 wildcart users 4096 Sep 10 14:21 etc

drwxr-xr-x   5 wildcart users   50 Feb  2  2004 GNUstep

drwx------  12 wildcart users 4096 Sep 23 16:15 Mail

drwxr-xr-x   3 wildcart users   18 Mär 23  2004 mpi

drwx------  21 wildcart users 4096 Okt  2 15:58 Projects

drwxr-xr-x   2 wildcart users    6 Okt 30  2003 public_html

-rw-r--r--   1 wildcart users    0 Okt 19 12:45 +test

drwx------   7 wildcart users 4096 Okt  3 10:34 tmp

drwx------   6 wildcart users   87 Feb 18  2004 tzi

drwx------  31 wildcart users 4096 Jul 14 14:12 uni

----------

## asi

yo: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/guide-localization.xml

LC_COLLATE -> en_US z.B. dann sortiert er "englisch", oder hald wie gewohnt. steht im guide.

----------

## freigeist

Umlaute gehen auch ohne LANG=de ...

```

cat /etc/env.d/02locale

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LC_ALL="en_US.utf8"

GDM_LANG="en_US.utf8"

```

```

cat /etc/locales.build

# This file names the list of locales to be built when glibc is installed.

# The format is <locale>/<charmap>, where <locale> is a locale from the

# /usr/share/i18n/locales directory, and <charmap> is name of one of the files

# in /usr/share/i18n/charmaps/. All blank lines and lines starting with # are

# ignored. Here is an example:

# en_US/ISO-8859-1

en_US/ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8/UTF-8

```

```

cat /etc/rc.conf

# /etc/rc.conf: Global startup script configuration settings

# UNICODE specifies whether you want to have UNICODE support in the console.

# If you set to yes, please make sure to set a UNICODE aware CONSOLEFONT and

# KEYMAP in the /etc/conf.d/consolefont and /etc/conf.d/keymaps config files.

UNICODE="yes"

```

```

cat /etc/make.conf | grep unicode

USE="X a52 aac acpi aiglx -apache -apache2 arts asf audiofile bash-completion bzip2 cdr crypt dbus dga dio directfb dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread -esd exif fam fbcon ffmpeg gimpshop -gnome gphoto2 -gpm -gtk -gtk2 hal hashstyle -ipv6 java javascript jpeg2k kde kdehiddenvisibility kdexdeltas kdeenablefinal kdenewldflags madwifi mime mmx -motif nsplugin oggvorbis pdf perl perrty pertty qt3 -qt4 risky sse sse2 ssl svg symlink threads [b]unicode[/b] usb vcd win32codecs wmf xcomposite xvid"

```

Damit hast du alles auf Englisch und Umlaute funktionieren sowohl in der Konsole als auch im terminal.

Zur Tastatur, es sollte reichen /etc/conf.d/keymaps anzupassen:

```

cat /etc/conf.d/keymaps

# /etc/conf.d/keymaps

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.

KEYMAP="de-latin1-nodeadkeys"

```

----------

## k3k

Hallo,

Ich hol den Thread mal wieder hervor weil ich trozt Wiki keine Umlaute habe. Ich hab zwar ein deutsches Gnome, was ich auch so will, aber kann eben leider keine Umlaute schreiben und weis nicht woran es liegt.

```
cat /etc/env.d/02locale

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

GDM_LANG="de_DE.utf8"
```

```
cat /etc/make.conf | grep unicode

USE="unicode nls X png alsa gtk gnome -qt -kde  cdr"

```

```
cat /etc/conf.d/keymaps

# /etc/conf.d/keymaps

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.

KEYMAP="de-latin1-nodeadkeys"

```

```
 cat /etc/locales.build

de_DE.UTF-8/UTF-8

```

Waere nett wenn mir jemand helfen kann.

----------

## Vortex375

Der X-Server schert sich nicht um /etc/conf.d/keymaps. Das einzige was für ihn wichtig ist, ist die /etc/X11/xorg.conf - dort musst du wahrscheinlich das Tastaturlayout anpassen.

Bei mir sieht das so aus:

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard1"

    Driver         "keyboard"

    Option         "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option         "Xleds" "1 2 3"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "de"

    Option         "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

```

Wichtig sind "XkbModel" und "XkbLayout", ich vermute da hast du was falsch eingestellt bei dir.

----------

